# Hennepin County Amateur Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17

16 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,3,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,15,16

11 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st-#11 Chill O/H Jackie Thibodeaux (4 Wins in a Row! WOW!!)
2nd-#5 Larry H/Danny Farmer O/ Jill Finch
3rd-#1 Loner O/H Ken Neil (Derby List)
4th-#3 Spot O/H Ken Steele
RJ- #4 Trip H/Tim Springer O/Joel Enochs

JAMS- 16,10

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Axle (Feb 25, 2013)

Congratulations to Chill and Jackie Thibodeaux !!! That's fantastic ...
Jill Finch


----------



## pommedeterre (Apr 1, 2016)

Any news on the open?


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

Open call back


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

4,8,12,14,18,20,25,26,27,29,31,36,38,39,42,44,48,49,52,53,54,55,57,58,64,66,68,71,72,73,74,77


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

That's partial callbacks?


----------



## Craig Schinzel (Jan 29, 2009)

No open was completed


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,6,7,8,9,19,20,25,27,28,33,36,37,39,40,42,45,46,48,50,54,57,58,59

26 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

4,12,20,44,48,54,58,64,66,68,71,74

12 total


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st-#11 Chill O/H Jackie Thibodeaux (4 Wins in a Row! WOW!!)
> 2nd-#5 Larry H/Danny Farmer O/ Jill Finch
> ...


Holland puppies 1,2 in the Derby, congratulations to all involved including the breeders who chose Holland!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Holland pups!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ed, on not only owning and running a wonderful dog, but a super sire as well!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st- #66 Goldy O/H Charlie Hays (New AFC)
2nd-#74 Lady H/Danny Farmer O/Carma Futhey & Sylvia Mcclure
3rd-#64 Dottie H/Danny Farmer O/Keith Thompson
4th-# 44 Tippy H/Danny Farmer O/John Larkin
RJ -# 68
JAMS- 4,54,71

CONGRATS TO ALL !!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Brenda said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1st- #66 Goldy O/H Charlie Hays (New AFC)
> 2nd-#74 Lady H/Danny Farmer O/Carma Futhey & Sylvia Mcclure
> ...


well done Vinwood, another very successful weekend, Lady Gaga and Tippy are both having exceptional years.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#25 Teek O/H Milton McClure
2nd-#3 Pistol O/H Wayne Anderson
3rd-#45 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
4th-#9 Tripp O/H Ray Amundson
RJ-#2

JAMS- 6,7,8,20,27,28,36,57,59

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats Ken and Vapor!

Congrats to all...

Barb and Ten


----------

